# new holland won't start



## lonewolf (Jul 28, 2012)

No lights illuminate on dash when key is turned on. tractor won't start. fuses are good.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Battery good also connections clean and tight?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Loose battery connections can get you every time, right Thomas! They don't even have to look loose! Happened to me and my little car!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"Loose battery connections can get you every time"
Even crack battery post.


----------

